# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dreams about loosing teeth, fingernails and ticks crawling in my skin :( help!

## Dreamergurl37

Hello,

I keep having these bad dreams that leave me feeling very unsettled and confused... Ok, horrified. Please help me figure out why?

The dreams: started maybe 6-7 months ago, I have had about 10 total. They are usually about my teeth falling out, they are so real and all I can really remember is feeling a tooth that is loose, wiggling it once or twice and it comes right out in my hand. Horrified I reach for the next tooth, same thing. I don't pull them out I just kinda move it slightly and it's so loose it just *falls out. Sometimes in this dream I touch a loose tooth, it goes crooked (about to fall out) and I try to straighten it and push it back in. Literally so real that I have to feel my teeth are still there when I wake up. In the dream i feel panic, horror at whats happening, disbelief. All these dreams wake me up, and I wake up feeling like I have to breathe slowly to calm down. The second dream (I've just had once) was about ticks burrowing in my skin... all I remember is seeing one in my thigh, right in my skin, than another than another. My dad told me when I was a kid if you get a tick in your skin you light a match, let it burn for a sec then blow it out and touch it to the ticks butt and it will come out... So that is what I was frantically trying to do in my dream but some got completely under my skin, I don't think I actually got any of them off me. Again, so real that the whole next day I was feeling creepy crawly on my skin! Then last night I had a dream my finger nail fell off (also a first). This was such a strange dream... i was with people, don't know who they were but they seemed unaware of my fingernail situation, i think I was hiding it maybe because it was gross. I looked down and noticed my middle fingernail was hanging by a thread. I held it tight as if to re-attach it. After a while I looked at it and in trying to see if it worked I lifted part of it up and my whole nail came off. No pain. Just horror. It had already healed over. In this same dream I was looking for a pie for some REALLY important reason, and looking EVERYWHERE. I ended up at this little mall near where I grew up and everything was closed but found this place with 50 different pies to choose from, I picked a red velvet one (after taking forever to decide) went to purchase and the guy went to wrap it up- or so I thought. I look over and the pie is now the size of a tire and he is stuffing what looks like a dear into it with guts everywhere and I hear bones breaking. I wake up, horrified. Ok this one seriously freaked me out. What the heck!? My hubby and I love the tv series The Walking Dead, maybe I have been watching too much zombie stuff!?!?*

About me and my life right now: I am 25, married to the love of my life, own a nice place, I have the job of my dreams and most important I am a new momma to a beautiful 4month old healthy baby girl  :smiley:  After we got married I found out I had a problem with my ovaries and was told I couldn't have kids. So having a baby was very much planned and the biggest blessing in the universe and we are so happy!*

SO WHY THESE DREAMS!?!?*

Becoming parents has been amazing and life changing, our lives have changed in ways I didn't expect I guess. I did have some anxiety about carrying on with my career but lucky girl i am, hubby is the stay at home parent and I work from home which really is a giant dream come true because we both get to be so involved with our little angel. I had a very difficult childhood, a lot of abuse from both parents, moved out young, lived in my car. I love my daughter more than words could ever say, I think some anxiety from my childhood came back when she was born because I would look at her, feel incredible love for her and be so confused how someone could hurt their own child. Brought back some anger towards my own mother...

Sorry for such a long post, but I wanted to give as much as possible so hopefully someone might be able to help me out  :smiley:  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Morningangel

These are anxiety dreams.  The teeth falling out is incredibly common and indicates anxiety about your appearance.  Let me give you a sample dream from Tony Crisp's  book, although you can find the teeth falling out theme in every dream book you pick up, internet or the old, dusty kind...  "I felt a tooth was loose and started pushing it with my tongue.  Then I took hold of it between thumb and forefinger and pulled it out.  I felt okay about this, but then another tooth was loose, and another, and I pulled them out.  Running to the bathroom I looked into the mirror, horrified and frightened.  All my teeth were coming out..."

Sound familiar?  Yes, I see this same dream described several times a week.  The most likely reading is a fear of loss of attractiveness.  Nothing to do with zombies.

Your tick dream is a version of the "spiders crawling all over my skin" dream.  Ticks are also arachnids and were chosen by you because of the association with your father.  The spider dream can represent fears from childhood (another appearance fear?), which your dream echoes by including your father's image.

And once more, your fingernail dream is a repeat of the "teeth falling out" dream, a recurring anxiety dream.  To cure such types of dreams, you have to identify the waking state anxiety and work through it, finally coming to a resolution of self-esteem or of simply "letting it go."  It requires introspection and self-growth.

Good luck and many blessings.

Fifth Sun Dreams FB
Fifth Sun Dreams blog

----------


## Morningangel

I realize I forgot your pie the size of a tire stuffed with deer.  THAT one is original.  The mall setting and the large choice of pies indicates you are making choices.  Strange as this might seem, the red velvet pie says something about nurturing at a basic human level, and the deer is about an emotion.  Breaking bones indicates something is going wrong.  Maybe you're stuffing the emotion into the wrong place, and you need to take a different direction in your waking life.  That's something to think about.

Still not about zombies.   :smiley:

----------


## Dreamergurl37

THANK YOU Morningangel!! This makes a LOT of sense and gives me a lot to think about. I have definitely been having issues with my apearance, with my body changing from being pregnant and just having a baby.... And definitely feeling a loss of attractiveness. So that makes perfect sense.

I never really thought dreams had so much meaning before now, it really is like a personal indicator of what is happening in your life and what you need to work on! Amazing!*

And the pie/deer part and the choices... I have definitely been faced with a lot of difficult decisions with doing what is best for my baby and her wellbeing and getting so many strong opinions from others... This is very interesting and I think there is something important here to figure out.

I'm glad this has more meaning than watching too many zombie shows  :smiley:  thank you!!

----------


## Morningangel

Hey, you're very welcome.  If you want to learn more about reading dreams, I post dream-related articles at my Fifth Sun Dreams FB, and that is linked to my Fifth Sun Dreams blog, so you get those posts, too.

----------


## Dreamergurl37

Your blog is awesome!! Really fascinating thank you  :smiley:

----------

